# R35 rust issues



## Adam87. (May 20, 2018)

Been looking into getting a Gtr roughly a 2012 model, only thing bothering me is the rust issues when I’ve been reading up on them, does this still occur on this year or Is it the early models? When I mean rust, under the mirror/door etc. It’s a lot of money to spend on a car for it to rust. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

Mines not showing any- Photo below


----------



## terry lloyd (Feb 12, 2014)

Ha Excellent ^ - Op Iirc correctly the doors are aluminum ? so is not really rust i would be checking underneath sub frames etc


----------



## Adam87. (May 20, 2018)

terry lloyd said:


> Ha Excellent ^ - Op Iirc correctly the doors are aluminum ? so is not really rust i would be checking underneath sub frames etc




When scrolling through the net, it brings up a link to this forum, so many with the rust blistering through under the wing mirror etc. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## L6DJX (Sep 15, 2017)

i have rust on rear wheel arches around the lips...

nothing worse than rusty lips


----------



## Evo9lution (Aug 24, 2013)

As mentioned, the doors are aluminium so any issues around the wing mirrors (which are quite common) will be corrosion compared to rust per se.


----------



## Adam87. (May 20, 2018)

Evo9lution said:


> As mentioned, the doors are aluminium so any issues around the wing mirrors (which are quite common) will be corrosion compared to rust per se.




Even if it’s corrosion, that’s bad enough. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## simGTR (Aug 5, 2017)

Wing mirrors and also the boot lid is common. 

All the fasteners underneath will be rusty as will the subframes depending on how it's been kept. Though this isn't specific to GTRs, it's more to do with environmental standards for coatings. Modern stuff is a bit shit, but the whales benefit, so it's ok.


----------



## Adam87. (May 20, 2018)

simGTR said:


> Wing mirrors and also the boot lid is common.
> 
> All the fasteners underneath will be rusty as will the subframes depending on how it's been kept. Though this isn't specific to GTRs, it's more to do with environmental standards for coatings. Modern stuff is a bit shit, but the whales benefit, so it's ok.




Can anything be done to prevent this, do you know? It’s the only thing putting me off buying one lol 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## deano555 (Apr 22, 2012)

Adam87. said:


> Can anything be done to prevent this, do you know? It’s the only thing putting me off buying one lol


Yes, buy a new one.


----------



## adz87kc (Jan 8, 2018)

deano555 said:


> Yes, buy a new one.


Yeah but the new ones will start to rust too.

What do people apply to their newer cars to prevent rusting?


----------



## Adam87. (May 20, 2018)

adz87kc said:


> Yeah but the new ones will start to rust too.
> 
> 
> 
> What do people apply to their newer cars to prevent rusting?




Someones talking sense, surely there must be something out there to prevent this issue. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WarrenA (Jun 2, 2016)

Nothing to prevent it as it***8217;s the black plastic triangle that rubs the paint, but is covered under warranty had mine done by Gold motors perfect job just be on the look out when you buy.


----------



## gtr mart (Mar 29, 2004)

I don't think the rust is an issue big enough to put you off buying one. You are aware of it and just need to be vigilant when looking to buy and factor it into your pricing.

Have a good look under the car and in the engine bay. I got to see mine on a ramp with the engine out recently and was really pleased with the condition. Mind you I tend to avoid winter and crappy conditions and garage without fail. 










They aren't rust buckets. At this point in time, in most cases you won't be discovering the bulk head is rusted out or anything like that. Just be sure to have a look. You wont regret it if you can pick up a nice example.


----------



## Chronos (Dec 2, 2013)

gtr mart said:


> I don't think the rust is an issue big enough to put you off buying one. You are aware of it and just need to be vigilant when looking to buy and factor it into your pricing.
> Have a good look under the car and in the engine bay. I got to see mine on a ramp with the engine out recently and was really pleased with the condition. Mind you I tend to avoid winter and crappy conditions and garage without fail.
> 
> 
> ...


Bright orangee bit top right?


----------



## gtr mart (Mar 29, 2004)

*brake calliper of course :nervous:












*dirty


----------



## terry lloyd (Feb 12, 2014)

indicator bulb ?


----------



## simGTR (Aug 5, 2017)

gtr mart said:


> I don't think the rust is an issue big enough to put you off buying one. You are aware of it and just need to be vigilant when looking to buy and factor it into your pricing.
> 
> Have a good look under the car and in the engine bay. I got to see mine on a ramp with the engine out recently and was really pleased with the condition. Mind you I tend to avoid winter and crappy conditions and garage without fail.
> 
> ...


What about your sub frames? That's what gets it.


----------



## gtr mart (Mar 29, 2004)

agreed. The sub frames were good on mine.


----------



## Chronos (Dec 2, 2013)

gtr mart said:


> *brake calliper of course :nervous:
> *dirty


ahhh yes on the smaller phone screen it looked a bit blurry, now back on a bigger pc i can see it properly! disaster averted! haha

:smokin:


----------



## Evo9lution (Aug 24, 2013)

Adam87. said:


> Even if it’s corrosion, that’s bad enough.


Granted, it's not good but I don't think that corrosion on the door near the mirror is as severe as rust tbh

For the underneath, you could always get it treated (Waxoyl or similar) I guess. Not sure there's much that you can do to avoid the corrosion near the mirrors ...?


----------

